# 2019 premium data missing?



## RocketRay (Jun 6, 2018)

On the freeway this morning I couldn't find a way to get the satellite view or enable traffic info. My previous car had this, and I know Tesla was planning on charging ~$100/year for premium data. I meant to ask about it when taking delivery but I forgot and the topic never came up. I'd think they'd have said something if it was an option (I want to opt). 

What gives?


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

so this isn't the 1 year anniversary of rr1's data plan...
and rr2 should have come with it, assuming premium package...

What kit is rr2?


----------



## RocketRay (Jun 6, 2018)

Red Rocket 2 is:

Long range battery
Dual motors
Black and white premium interior
Red multicoat paint
18" aero wheels


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

IIRC, tapping anywhere on the map will cause a popup to appear along the right side that allows you to switch to satellite view.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

garsh said:


> IIRC, tapping anywhere on the map will cause a popup to appear along the right side that allows you to switch to satellite view.


 Hadn't occurred to me it could be a pebsas error.


----------



## RocketRay (Jun 6, 2018)

garsh said:


> IIRC, tapping anywhere on the map will cause a popup to appear along the right side that allows you to switch to satellite view.


Yup, that was it.

Thanks.


----------

